# wiper arm removal



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

my driver side wiper arm it showing some weather wear..the black paint is coming off...i've looked in my hayes manual and in the owners manual but no discripction on the removal...can someone give me a step by step so i can touch it up befor it gets to bad...?any special tool..?i prefer not to do it while its still on my car because of possible over spray issues...Thanks....


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

*You Q/A*

You will need
-flat head screwdriver
-14-15mm socket.
take the flat head screwdriver and pop off the plastic cap at the base of the arm. I cant remember off hand what size the nut is, but i believe it is a 14-15mm. Do this with the hood open.... undo the bolt. slowly work the arm up left to right and becarefull it will get to a point where the spring in the arm will pop it off. I say becarefull because it will want to jump up and chip the paint off the hood. To reinstall Put the wiper in back inplace bolt the nut down about 3 threads and test your wiper to see if it covers the whole area designed for the wind sheild. once you have found the sweat spot bolt it down and pop the cap back on. It may take a few time to get it back into the right place. I hope this helps out.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*thank u*

great, thanks alot better to know than to mess somthing up..I'll print and do this weekend on my day off...would there be anyway to mark it to make sure it goes back the way it was...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*why do you want to remove...???*

well.. i guess if you want to remove that.. it could be dangerous though..


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*looks old*

the paint is wearing off and the shiny metal is very noticable compaired to the black...its mainly the front and top thats wore out..you can spot it about 100 ft away...


----------



## talljerry (Mar 24, 2012)

I can not find the cap on the window whippers so I can finger out how get the whipper arm off on my 02 nissan frontier


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, you really should have put this in the Frontier section rather than the Sentra section. But, while we're here, there's a cover over the end of the arm that you need to pull up and expose the nut underneath. Part diagram linked below:

2002 Nissan Frontier Windshield Wiper - NissanPartsZone.com


----------

